# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Trial lens set recommendations?

## dbragason

Hello all,

I'm an ophthalmologist working in a hospital, and also part time in a practice where I do a lot of refractions using loose lenses. I'm looking into purchasing new trial lens set and trial frame, as I find the provided ones not quite satisfactory. I have been searching for reviews on different sets online, but haven't really found any. Some requirements/wishes are:


1. a set that works well ergonomically without undue physical strain (neck, arms, eyes) reaching for/finding the lenses. Perhaps putting the case on top of a inclined tripod stand would work.
2. good visibility of markings, making it easy to locate the correct lens and reading the final result from the trial frame. Illuminated marking on the case/rack?
3. not having to re-mark the lenses after labels fall off.


I have worked with Reichert type sets, all chrome, and find it hard to easily locate the wanted lens. They are densely packed in the case.
The expensive Oculus sets I find somewhat better, but not without issues.


Could you chime in with some observations on what you have found to be good trial lens sets? Such as huge variety available with a huge range in price! Thank you in advance.


David

----------


## rbaker

You have perfectly enumerated the reasons that the phoropter was invented. That being said, I would look for an old AO trial lens set. If you can find one it will cost you a pretty penny but will be well worth it. A lot of the new trial lens sets are crap. AO also made a floor desk with an angled top on wheels.

----------


## dbragason

Thank you Dick for the tip. Your point regarding phoropters is well taken and I agree, but trial frames have their advantages as well and I want to try to optimize my workflow using trial frames. The available AO sets look a bit like something from a museum, although I don't doubt their quality. I'm thinking about a set from Bernell. Oculus is too expensive. Aside from the set itself, positioning is very important, i.e. needs to be close enough to the user and sufficiently inclined.

----------


## Howard Gorin

If you can find an American Optical Tillyer trial lens they are the best that were ever made by anybody anywhere.  Topcon and others make corrected trial lenses but they do not compare to what American Optical used to make.  Full aperture lenses are not additive in power

----------


## OliMay

Thank you for tips)) nice!

----------

